# Pictures of my tank, please tell me what do you think?



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Good morning:

Here finally are the first pictures of my tank. I have feeder gold fish in there while cycling since I couldn't find the ammonia without any soap...the little guys seems to be doing fine and my ammonia level have gone down.
This are the last readings:
PH - 8
Ammonia .50
Nitrate 2.5
Nitirite .50



















Please let me know if you can see the pictures or if not please tell me what I have to do.

Thank you


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Your photos have not loaded.

You need to open an account with a free image hosting site like this
http://photobucket.com/

You store your pictures in your account. When you need to attach photos, copy the image tag of the picture from the site *(you will notice a img code for each photo you upload in the site)* and attach it between [b] img code from the site [/b][img*]. The img & img* are available just below the Subject above.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, those links wont work with the pictures. I use Photobucket for everything and it's very easy!

Would love to see the pictures!


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys the links work just fine, the IMG tags were done incorrectly. :wink:



Shahlvah said:


> fixed. :thumb:


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you Sub-Mariner. so at the end what do you think? How does my tank looks?


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

So let's see if I learn something:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rock looks TERRIBLE. I am not sure where you found such ugly rock. Seeing how I am a nice guy...I will take it off your hands for FREE and dispose of it. 

Seriously though...I LOVE that rock and wish I had some locally priced within reason. I like the gravel also. What kind of gravel is that? It looks greyish with some black and white mixed in?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Shahlvah said:


> Thank you Sub-Mariner. so at the end what do you think? How does my tank looks?


Looks good to me! :thumb: I like how you used alot of green plants in there with the holy rock. Most people just stick holey rock in there and without algae growing on them, the tank looks weird all white.

By the way, I have the same "aqueon coral" plant that you have in the back of your tank. My rocks are setup a little differently now but for some reason I like those plants since they have red in them and they sway alot in the current since theyre so thin and scraggly looking.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

13razorbackfan the sand is silica sand, very fine grain, 50/50 black and white, I mixed it my self and loved the result.
The same gentleman that sold me the sand got me the Holey Rock, a friend from church referred me to him and he has also a web site.
Remember the rock is from Texas, the rock name is Holey Rock....
And I know you will be very jealous, but I still have 4 large pieces that I am saving for my next tank....I special order my rock and I was trilled when I saw what he got for me. Very happy!!!
I hope I am not saying too much....but I guess you can pretty much figure it out from there.

Sub-Mariner And in regard of the plants, I love that bi-color plant too, that was the first plant I got, I just think that the place I have it it's getting lost because of the black backgroung, so I might move it maybe to the side.

I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Sub-mariner Your tank and fish look awesome, very nice!!!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Shahlvah said:


> 13razorbackfan the sand is silica sand, very fine grain, 50/50 black and white, I mixed it my self and loved the result.
> The same gentleman that sold me the sand got me the Holey Rock, a friend from church referred me to him and he has also a web site.
> Remember the rock is from Texas, the rock name is Holey Rock....
> And I know you will be very jealous, but I still have 4 large pieces that I am saving for my next tank....I special order my rock and I was trilled when I saw what he got for me. Very happy!!!
> ...


The places that sell it around here want $4lb for the ones without much holes and $7-9lb with more holes kind of like yours.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry for those of you that have to pay for it. I just went out and picked up 100 to 150 lbs for the price of a few gallons of gas. I still have to pressure wash, scrub, give it a bath, and level the bottoms of any that need it but what is that compared a happy wife that lets me go and buy any tool I need to get the job done. :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Woodworm said:


> So sorry for those of you that have to pay for it. I just went out and picked up 100 to 150 lbs for the price of a few gallons of gas. I still have to pressure wash, scrub, give it a bath, and level the bottoms of any that need it but what is that compared a happy wife that lets me go and buy any tool I need to get the job done. :lol:


Lucky dog. I wouldn't mind doing the work to clean it but by the time it arrives in arkansas it has already been cleaned and priced like gold.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

no, no, no, I did not pay all that much for mine, I think I pay about a $1.00 per pound no more than that, same for the silica sand.
I picked it up my self because the person was local, so I did not have to pay any shipping.
I think I got a very good deal on the rock and the sand all together, and when I saw the pieces I was very happy, mostly when I saw how many rocks my $$ was able to get me.
I have one piece in the middle of my tank that by itself was over 55 pounds.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Shahlvah said:


> no, no, no, I did not pay all that much for mine, I think I pay about a $1.00 per pound no more than that, same for the silica sand.
> I picked it up my self because the person was local, so I did not have to pay any shipping.
> I think I got a very good deal on the rock and the sand all together, and when I saw the pieces I was very happy, mostly when I saw how many rocks my $$ was able to get me.
> I have one piece in the middle of my tank that by itself was over 55 pounds.


$1 per lb? WOW....I live in a bordering state of texas and rock like you have in your tank goes upwards and sometimes more than $6 per lb. My local rock yard sells white limestone for $.20lb but it has no holes. I bought my current colorado river rock there as well.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I looked around the DFW area and in the local fish stores you can find it for about $1.49 a pound and I am talking the high end stores, eventually you find the store owner that wants to sell you a piece for a $100.00...really? it is just a rock...that is what I said. So I did my homework, I search the internet long and wide, asked around until I got this gentleman, he will ship the rocks to you but you will be paying some serious money for the shipping, better is if you can plan to bring your spouse to see the area and meet the guy for a pick up, I think you will break even with the added benefit that you will had a mini-vacation 8)

I don't have all that money, since my hubby is military and I am just general population in a known large bank....I had to look around to make a nice setting that did not cost me an arm and a leg. It took me good 3 month to gather all I needed to get my tank going, but hey, now you see the results.
Do a search on the internet for"holey rock of Texas".There are several sites that might come up in the search, just a get a quote and go from there.
I looked on the local gardening, construction and supply stores and places but I was not able to find the Holey rock there.
When I got the rock I had to wash it and clean it hole by hole, then bleach them all, but I think at the end it was all worth it. Even the feeder gold fish like the rocks...I can only imagine what is going to be once I bring my mbunas :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The problem with driving to the area is the cost of gas. It is a 12hr round trip from fort smith arkansas to DFW. It would probably be cheaper to ship. Around here...some of those rocks like you have would go for over $100 easy. They really only weight the uglier and smaller ones by the pound. It is outrageous. I just have a hard time spending $300 for rocks. I am having a hard enough time saving for a new FX5 filter and possibly some new lights. Maybe by the end of summer if I have any left over $$$ I can drive down your way and see what I can find locally. I would rather drive down there and spend a bit more money just to not spend what they want up here.

I know a guy at a LFS who told me there is a guy who comes up through this area and sells all the LFS's in my area their holey rock and I think he said they pay about $.75-1.00lb. The guy has a large trailer that he loads and pulls behind his truck. My city is just one city on his stop. They then take the rock and mark it up 6 fold. That is outrageous markup. They have the right to mark it up as much as they want. I also have the right not to buy it. I would rather spend a bit more just to spite them.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

13razorbackfan, Send me a pm for info on the rock, you can go from.there.


----------



## Super Red Empress (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that same man delivers to the LFS here in Bossier LA and their price is reasonable. I will check it to be sure the next time I go in but I can promis it is not $6 a pound. It is more in the $1 range. I know it is still a drive to get here but it is still an option. They have good and bad shipments as well as several different types of rock Knut I they usually have a fairly good selection. If you decided to visit you could pm and I could check for you first.


----------

